# Royal & SunAlliance House Insurance !!!



## DirectDevil (1 May 2009)

Does anyone know what the deal is with these guys and the AA Insurance ?

An elderly relative of mine got a "marketing speak" type letter from RSA last year. She did nothing about it then as she didn't understand it and neither do I having read it recently !! 

The RSA letter seems to suggest that the administration work for household insurance policies has been outsourced to AA Insurance. Also, it looks like RSA have actually placed my relative into a contractual situation with AA whereby they are now her insurance brokers. If the latter is correct I regard that as presumptive and high handed...

She queried the situation twice with RSA but has been ignored.

Does anyone out there have any knowledge or information as to what the blazes RSA are doing ???


----------



## Jimbobp (2 May 2009)

RSA have underwritten most of the AA's home insurance for as long as I can remember. If your relative signed up with RSA and they transfered her to the AA without her authority, than she should make a written query to the company. I know that RSA have been taking over a lot of smaller underwriters (Sertus, Benchmark, AON's personal line business) recently, maybe it has something to do with that?


----------



## DirectDevil (5 May 2009)

Thanks.

She did write - twice - and has been ignored !!

I will take it up for her again with RSA.


----------



## miser (5 Jun 2009)

RSA had a 'direct' book of business which they sold to the AA. RSA still underwrite the policy and handle the claims, but the AA issue the renewals, handle any customer queries and collect the premiums.

I presume that your relative had a policy held 'directly' with RSA (ie not purchased through a broker) and now RSA are writing to tell her that her policy admin will be done by the AA, there is no change to the T&C's, cover remains the same, expect some correspondence from AA, that kind of thing.

Shoddy of them not to respond to two separate letters requesting an explanation. If she/you write again, address the letter to the CEO and I'd say you'll get a reply.


----------



## annet (11 Jun 2009)

The Financial Regulator gives very good information that may help. http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/index.jsp?pID=93&nID=96

I would also suggest that you clarify your rights by phoning the finanical regulator, send in a letter to RSA with you query, give them 21 working days notice of reply, inform them that you have been in touch with the regulators office and detail the advice you received. photocopy and keep a record of all correspondence.


----------

